# put and take köder dänemark



## allrounderab (27. Januar 2006)

hi kameraden.
möchte dises jahr zum put and take nauch dänemark fahren.
welche köder sind erlaubt bzw. verboten?wo ich vor ein paar jahren war , durften keine maden verwendet werden.oder ist das von see zu see unterschiedlich?
wie sieht es mit köderfischen,bienenmaden,normalen maden,mehlwürmern aus?
kann man die köder auch in dänemark kaufen?sind sie teurer als hier?


----------



## petipet (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: put and take köder dänemark*

@allrounderab,

du bist neu hier, wir sind Boardies. Kameraden hat so was militärisches. Tipps einfach : Freunde, Boardies, Kumpels ect.
Zu deinen Fragen: Versuch mal die SUCHFUNKTION im Board.
Da gibt es hundertfach Antwort. Versuch es einfach. Du wirst aus dem Fundus des Anglerboards Tausend Antworten auf deine Fragen finden.


Gruß...Peter


----------



## Chris68 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: put and take köder dänemark*

Hallo,
Mehl-, Rot-, und Tauwürmer sind erlaubt. Maden und Bienenmaden sind eigentlich an allen "Put&Takes" verboten. Sie bringen auch nix da i.d.R. sehr schnell irgendwelches Kleinzeug (Rotaugen, Barsche etc.) nerven würde.
KöFi´s sind leider meistens nicht zu bekommen, so das ich da nichts zu sagen kann. 
Absoluter Top Köder ist und bleibt das Berkley Power Bait in verschiedenen Farben (weiss, chartreuse, grün) 
Desweiteren kann man eigentlich immer mit Kunstködern (Spinner, Gummi etc.)sein Glück versuchen. Vorsicht! Fast alle dänischen Forellenseen beherbergen dicke Hechte!

_kann man die köder auch in dänemark kaufen?_
an einigen Teichen kann man auch Köder kaufen, ich würde Dir aber empfehlen alles nötige schon von zuhause mitzubringen!
Dickes Petri!


Chris68


----------



## allrounderab (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: put and take köder dänemark*

danke chris
an dem see wo ich z.b. war ghab es außer forellen keine anderen fische,aber wenn du das sagst dann wird es ja stimmen.die köderfischen,kleine rotaugen usw. bis 7-8 cm oder kleine moderlieschen könnte man doch eingefroren mitnehmen.wenn erlaubt glaube ich nicht,dass es viele machen.ist evtl. ja der hammer und kaum einer weiss es.mit den würmern das wusste ich bis auf die melwürmer,danke für den tipp.habe gestern mal mehlwürmer in einen wassereimer getan.die leben nicht lange unter wasser.also denke ich mal sind die nur zum schleppen oder als mix mit teig fängig.oder was meinst du?aqn welchen seen warst du in dk schon angeln?


----------



## Chris68 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: put and take köder dänemark*

Hi,
also, ich fahre seit über 15 Jahren  mit der Familie nach Dänemark. Ich habe u.a. viele Seen zwischen Hvide Sande und Hanstholm befischt. Ausserdem war ich an einigen Seen in und um Silkeborg. Es gab bisher nicht einen einzigen See der nicht Kroppzeug in Form von Rotaugen, Barschen u.a. beinhaltet hätte. Da ich leidenschaftlicher Stipper bin und immer Maden im Urlaub dabei habe, habe ich (wenn mal gar nix am ging) Maden ausprobiert. Und kann Dir daher versichern das Du alles ausser Forellen damit fängst! Kleine Moderlieschen könnten interessant sein, habe ich aber leider noch nicht probiert. Mehlwürmer kannst Du knicken. Bringt es nicht. Viele Dänen angeln mit Tauwurm am Styroporproppen (50-100cm tief gesenkt) Ist nun gar nicht mein Ding, aber ab und an hängt sich auch bei denen eine Forelle auf....... 
ABSOLUTES MUSS: "Berkley Power Bait" in weiss, chartreuse und gelb. Vom Grund auftreibend in verschiedenen Tiefen angeboten fängt das eigentlich immer. (auch als Mix mit Bienenmaden interessant)
Bei Windstille am Teich kannst Du das Geld für die Angelkarte gut sparen. Da geht i.d.R. gar nix und wenn doch dann nur beim schleppen.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Matzinger (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: put and take köder dänemark*

Leichte Frage, aber schwere Antwort.
Ich kann Dir nur den Tip geben, in diesem Thread unter "TOP-Angelsee an der DK-Grenze"nachzuschauen.
Dort siehst Du unzählige Berichte aus den unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten.
Tiefe, Köder, im Wind, ablandig, etc. . Wie Du feststellen wirst, gibt es diverse Unterschiede und auch wir als Norddeutsche die regelmäßig nach DK fahren müssen uns austauschen.

Ach ja: Riesenmehlis sind top als Köder !

Noch ein Tip: Im Sommer einen Hüpfer auf die Oberfläche legen (oder knapp drunter ist ein Hammer.
Noch einer: Im Winter/Spätherbst max. 2m vom Ufer angeln (auflandig).
Frühjahr/Herbst: Hälteranlage, alles andere kannst Du vergessen.


----------

